# 2013 Saltie BBQ: Back with a vengance!!



## altcharacter

Alright so I unstickied last years thread so we could have a newer/updated thread for this year.

Here's the information as I have it:

Who: GTAA salties
What: 2nd Annual saltwater BBQ
When: May 11th [email protected]
Where: My place (PM me closer to the date to get location)
Why: We need an excuse to do something
How: whatever it takes!!

Contests and sponsors:
Salinity contest sponsored by *Alex and Fragcave*
*NEW* Skimmate contest sponsored by *Advanced Reef Aquatics*
*NEW* Pluck a Duck door prizes
*NEW SPONSOR* Mops.ca!!
*NEW SPONSOR* MadJellyCorals
*NEW SPONSOR* March at Fragbox
And there might be one more contest depending on a few things...

*Activities:*
Fragging demo with pieces to take home done by J_T. He also likes hugs!!!
DIY rock demo done by 50-cent (A.K.A. Kevin!!)
Throw a water balloon at BigFishy (depends on availability of Alex)
Drinking of beers and eating of foods

Any questions please don't hesitate to ask. I'm also going to start a list of people coming just so I know who is coming and what they're bringing.


----------



## J_T

Am I still doing a frag demo?


----------



## altcharacter

Yes, it was very late and I was drinking last night. I'll revise the OP


----------



## Shoryureppa

I'll bring beers!


----------



## altcharacter

Alright, we're almost a month away from the shindig and some great sponsors have helped out with making this the best BBQ we've done. Remember them in the future when you're looking for your saltwater goodies.

I'll be providing hamburgers and possibly sausages (if I can get the time to make them) and a couple of salads for everyone. What we need are some people to step up and help out with the other goodies like soda (yes I said soda and not pop) hamburger buns, sausage buns, chips, samosas (Dax), and hot dogs

As we get volunteers I will make a list of who's bringing what. Also, if you are going to volunteer to bring something please ensure that you will show up on time or so...that way everyone can have a hot dog with a bun 

Lastly, my house is alcohol and family friendly but I reserve the right to kick you out if I feel you or your family is causing problems for others.

Edit: I must clarify that this is a Saltwater BBQ so please don't be offended if you freshwater guys aren't invited, there is limited space.


----------



## altcharacter

Ok, so we're almost a month out and I would first off like to say a huge thanks to all our sponsors that have stepped up to plate for this BBQ. My family and I went to see Flavio yesterday and as usual his service and knowledge is outstanding. I highly recommend heading out to see him if you're in the west end.

Also Dan at Mops.ca has something special for us. I'll keep you posted!

First order of business is to announce the Skimmate Challenge! This is sponsored by Advance Reef Aquatics and Flavio has donated a $50 gift certificate to the winner so do what you have to do and make sure you bring a good thick nasty sample of your skimmate. A good 3-5 ounce portion will do the trick and it will be judged on clarity (or lack of) color, odor, and finally viscosity. It will be judged by myself and Ciddian (you have no choice Jess!!) and possibly one other that isn't in the competition to make it fair.

And as usual the salinity challenge will be going on during the day so step right up and see if you can win one of the gift cards Fragcave has donated! Alex will be defending his title this year and he even said he won't cheat.

I'm also looking for a LFS that might be able to donate either a small bag of salt or a colony of zoa's for our fragging demo that J_T is putting on. You can PM if you have a lead on this.

Thanks guys!


----------



## J_T

Hmm, skimmate. Going to need the contestants to mark down "wet" or "dry" skim. A dark skim will look nastier than wet skim. Both can be judged the same. 

Just need to make sure that the dry skim "dark" has its own scale versus the wet skim's "dark".


----------



## Toofem

*bringing to the BBQ*

So... I'll bring a big quinoa salad if you like... Or if you'd rather... I'll bring whatever is needed!!! I'm super excited!!!


----------



## Flexin5

i can't cook so can i bring a bucket of KFC?


----------



## altcharacter

Just to key you guys in on what's going on, we're expecting around 45-50 people so far and that's why I wanted to coordinate the food a bit better (since that's what I do)

To bring a salad or a bucket of chicken for 12 people would be fine but try bringing enough chicken or salad for 50 and it gets pretty expensive. As I had said before I am going to make a list of foods we will be having (veggie friendly also) so that way everyone can eat and we won't have a pack of hot dogs for 50 people. 

So far this is what I'll be taking care of:

3 types of sausages
brisket
smoked chickens
hamburgers
potato salad
chicharones 

Now if anyone would care to help out with these items feel free to either buy a chicken or throw me a couple bucks to buy some chicken or hamburger. Other items like soda (yeah i'm american and I say soda!) buns, plates, cups, cutlery, desserts will all be handled by people coming. I'm just trying to get the bulk of the food done before everyone shows up. Also this helps out so we don't have 34 different salads.

Tomorrow I'll make a list of who's bringing what and what hasn't been taken yet so that way everyone can pick something to help out with.

Lastly, if someone out there wants to volunteer to show up a bit early to help out with setup and a bit of cooking I would greatly appreciate it and you get to start drinking early. And you get to use my knives!! (possibly)


----------



## Flexin5

drinking and sharp knives...maybe I should be there early to stitch up some fingers! hahah 

Dave I had no idea so many ppl were coming, i'll be more than happy to chip in a couple extra bucks to go toward the food.


----------



## J_T

We get to use your knives? Cool, I don't need my frag kit then... I will just do the zoo's with the cleaver!

No? Okay, fine, I will get my kit dusted off then!


----------



## altcharacter

you can use my meat cleaver to do frags but not the veggie cleaver!!


----------



## Toofem

My partner and I could come early to help setup... That's a lot of people!!!! I can make king sized quinoa... (or whatever you want me to bring, can bring meat if you need - if you want us to come early)



altcharacter said:


> Just to key you guys in on what's going on, we're expecting around 45-50 people so far and that's why I wanted to coordinate the food a bit better (since that's what I do)
> 
> To bring a salad or a bucket of chicken for 12 people would be fine but try bringing enough chicken or salad for 50 and it gets pretty expensive. As I had said before I am going to make a list of foods we will be having (veggie friendly also) so that way everyone can eat and we won't have a pack of hot dogs for 50 people.
> 
> So far this is what I'll be taking care of:
> 
> 3 types of sausages
> brisket
> smoked chickens
> hamburgers
> potato salad
> chicharones
> 
> Now if anyone would care to help out with these items feel free to either buy a chicken or throw me a couple bucks to buy some chicken or hamburger. Other items like soda (yeah i'm american and I say soda!) buns, plates, cups, cutlery, desserts will all be handled by people coming. I'm just trying to get the bulk of the food done before everyone shows up. Also this helps out so we don't have 34 different salads.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll make a list of who's bringing what and what hasn't been taken yet so that way everyone can pick something to help out with.
> 
> Lastly, if someone out there wants to volunteer to show up a bit early to help out with setup and a bit of cooking I would greatly appreciate it and you get to start drinking early. And you get to use my knives!! (possibly)


----------



## ReefABCs

Sign me up for 3 dozen buns for the burgers.

I like to BBQ so I don't mind coming early to help out.

Dave


----------



## J_T

I may try to get the wife to drop me off early too. Since we are so close. I still need to get that plexi for a "sheild" 

If I am there early, then I will help with the setup etc, and any cooking that may be needed. I am sure I can bring some sort of a snack food too. Perhaps I will make Bruscetta (sp) Everyone has to eat it though... I like garlic, and talking to each other becomes akward if someone hasn't eaten it...


----------



## altcharacter

Alright just a quick update on food items being brought by people. Eventually this will be moved to the OP so we can keep track of who's bringing what..but for now i'm lazy so it goes here.

Fish_Man: 4 dozen hamburger buns
ReefABCs: 3 dozen hot dog buns (yeah I know you said hamburger but Fish_Man took em first)
Toofem: Quinoa Salad
J_T: Garlic and tomato salad with bread
Flexin5: 4x2 liters of Pop!
MJC: rest of the pop and sausage buns
Teemee: cupcakes and coleslaw
Moose: 6 bags of chips
Dax: Samosa!!!! 


Things that still can be picked up to bring:
potato or pasta salad
Springrolls!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flexin5

oh dude i'll bring the pop....or "soda" lol


----------



## altcharacter

Ok dude I'll put you down for 4 2 liters of your choice. We'll still need a few more drinks if anyone else wants to pitch in


----------



## TypeZERO

Dave need more pop? MJC will bring XX sausage buns and case 24 XXX brand pop


----------



## teemee

I'll bring cupcakes, but will have to decorate them there.
is it byob?


----------



## altcharacter

it is BYOB and you can decorate the cupcakes here. I have all the necessary equipment to do it.


----------



## teemee

spectacular!


----------



## Ciddian

Do you have plates/cups/utensils? Anything else? 

I can grab that! Lemmie know


----------



## teemee

I'll bring coleslaw, too. But if you have a huge bowl I can use that would be great. Lmk!


----------



## altcharacter

C'mon Marg...I'm a chef. I have huge bowls!!!


----------



## teemee

altcharacter said:


> C'mon Marg...I'm a chef. I have huge bowls!!!


Spectacular!


----------



## ReefABCs

How close will this be to SUM or NAFB? I don't usually make it this far east a day was thinking this to stop by after.


----------



## teemee

ReefABCs said:


> How close will this be to SUM or NAFB? I don't usually make it this far east a day was thinking this to stop by after.


Altcharacter is max ten min from nafb - maybe less, and maybe 20 to SUM if there is no traffic? I'm planning on going to NAFB after, as well...


----------



## ReefABCs

Perfect I will try to go to both.


----------



## Ciddian

Teemee!! I will go with ya too  As long as the kiddo is still up for it. I might make dad babysit. XD


----------



## teemee

Ciddian said:


> Teemee!! I will go with ya too  As long as the kiddo is still up for it. I might make dad babysit. XD


If you're driving, sure... Sadly I don't have access to a car anymore, and was just going to cab it or tag along with anyone else going... Well- you can cab it with me  but won't be able to drive you home, because I'll be taking the ttc.


----------



## Ciddian

Yup I drive, no worries


----------



## Dax

Now that the date is closer I guess I can add my name to the list. I saw my name beside samosas a couple of times, so that makes it easy.

Alt, I assume you are keeping the intial post updated with, who's coming, who's bringing what, events, etc.


----------



## altcharacter

Yeah there's a post going with who's bringing what.


----------



## 50seven

TypeZERO said:


> Dave need more pop? MJC will bring XX sausage buns and case 24 XXX brand pop


Bring Vitamin C (Coca-Cola) FTW  None of this Pepsi dish water stuff

I'm already bringing all the stuff for the DIY live rock thing. Shall I also bring a couple bags of chips? or is there enough already bringing stuff?

Dave, can you add to your thread a list of participants to the DIY LR workshop? Or should I just make my own thread like Marg did? ...Whatever is best...


----------



## 50seven

Also if there's interest, I can bring in a few extra Refractometers, brand new, $30 each cash.

LMK


----------



## aln

i wouldnt mind tagging along and joining but i have to double check with work first dave. (i'll pm you this weekend) if i could come i could make potato salad


----------



## altcharacter

Ok dude I'll put you down as coming


----------



## altcharacter

So 24 days to go and we pretty much have the food worked out so far. It looks like the frag workshop is going to go well also, and we might have a lead on a colony to cut up for this but not 100% sure yet. Details to come on that.

Just a side note, if you want to bring something food or drink wise you are more than welcome to. I know the list has been filled already but the more the better of course!! And I'll never turn down beer of course. 

We have one spot left for any LFS out there that still might want to support/donate anything to the BBQ. Again, thanks alot to the guys who did donate. This really means alot to myself and I'm sure to all the people that are coming. I can't say it enough, please support our local guys who are keeping this hobby alive and well like Flavio over at ARA, Alex at Fragcave, Tony and Long with MadJellyCorals, Jon at J_T custom acrylic, Dan with MOPS.ca, and March with Fragbox. These are the guys that have come forward to help with this BBQ and I insist you head out to see them and throw money their way 

I've updated the food list and the OP to reflect what's going on. For those that are interested in coming please PM me with your info and I'll send you my info. Again this is a saltwater get together for people from the GTAA forums so if I don't know you or haven't heard of you or are a lurker on the forums please don't feel offended if you aren't invited. My house is only so big and last year we had 14 people show up which is nice... but this year it's looking more like 40-50 and my house can only take so much.

Thanks again and lets Par...Tay!!


----------



## Toofem

I would be interested.... 



50seven said:


> Also if there's interest, I can bring in a few extra Refractometers, brand new, $30 each cash.
> 
> LMK


----------



## teemee

Can't remember who or how we did it last year, but can we calibrate refractometers again? pretty please


----------



## altcharacter

I think Claude had the solution last year but if there's anyone out there that could bring the solution I would be glad to give you a few bucks myself.


----------



## 50seven

50seven said:


> Also if there's interest, I can bring in a few extra Refractometers, brand new, $30 each cash.
> 
> LMK


A few people were asking for the specs on these...

http://www.sinoptics.com/bocp.asp?id=75

I'm ordering a couple for some buddies and thought to ask here as well. I'd need to know by Saturday night. Just send me a PM if you're interested. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter

Food is pretty much taken care of as far as I can see. Like I had said before, if anyone wants to bring a dish of their own they are more than welcome but we only have so many tables and space. Of course beer and wine is always welcome at my house in moderation.

Check Teemee's fragswap thread to see if you can bring a frag or pickup a frag

Start figuring out what type of skimmate you're going to bring to the BBQ if you're interested in winning a $50 gift card to Advance Reef Aquatics out in milton. Just bring a good sample of the skimmate in a small tupperware or yogurt container.


----------



## teemee

If I can get in a ton of rics, would many people be interested? Price would be max $10-12 per, hopefully less. Let me know... 
I won't bring any in if I don't hear anything...


----------



## JamesHurst

teemee said:


> If I can get in a ton of rics, would many people be interested? Price would be max $10-12 per, hopefully less. Let me know...
> I won't bring any in if I don't hear anything...


I'd be down for 1 or 2


----------



## altcharacter

I'd do a Ric, 2 if they were 10 each.


----------



## J_T

teemee said:


> If I can get in a ton of rics, would many people be interested? Price would be max $10-12 per, hopefully less. Let me know...
> I won't bring any in if I don't hear anything...


Bring me one, and I will frag it!


----------



## altcharacter

Ok peeps we are just about two weeks away from the shindig so I'm going to need a list of who's coming and what they are bringing. The food list is already taken care of but if you still wanted to bring a dish, please do!

So, PM me and tell me if you're bringing a partner (doesn't seem like anyone is bringing a wife or husband for some odd reason  )

Thanks!!

P.S. Once I receive your PM I'll send you the contact info for the BBQ and what not. And yes there are limited amounts of space so please don't feel bad if I have to turn down people.


----------



## J_T

I think I may have the wife convinced to come, and the kid would be with us aswell.


----------



## altcharacter

25 people listed as definitely coming. If you haven't PM'd me yet then please do so asap to get on the list. If you have PM'd me and I haven't gotten back to you yet then PM me again...I'm mexican and lazy...this explains alot.

Also for the people that have told me first hand that they are coming, you're already on the list. I.E. J_T, Explor3r, MJC....etc

If people are concerned that they are not on the list they can PM me and ask or I can put the list up so you see your name.

Lastly, I just wanted to stress that this is a saltwater get together and not a general GTAA get together. I know there has been some interest in a freshwater meeting so please wait for that if you can. There is only so much room at my house and I would hate to turn people away.

Thanks again!


----------



## altcharacter

So....

Quite a few people are still asking if they can throw me some cash or donate anything to the BBQ. To which I've said "no worries." I really don't mind doing this and I know I am taking it upon myself to be a good host.

Lastnight I was thinking, I have this custom made acrylic 12g All-in-one system that J_T built for me but I never used. What does everyone think of having a draw for the tank? I could sell tickets for $2 and you could buy as many or as little tickets you want. This way the people that wanted to donate money could do so and the people wanting the tank would be able to purchase a few tickets. Whatever cash that is raised would help me recoup the cost on my end.

Any interest?

P.S. This tank is pretty dam sweet...and thanks to J_T!!!


----------



## moose

I think it's a great idea, I'll certainly buy some tickets.


----------



## JamesHurst

Yeah I'm down, I'll grab a bunch of tix.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Clear your inbox Dave!!!

I will be there for sure. I will bring some beer among whatever I have time to cook the night before.


----------



## altcharacter

You are added Phil, and my inbox is somewhat emptied....sheesh...66 PM's in the last 24 hours!


----------



## altcharacter

Alright peeps, we are officially 2 weeks away from the best BBQ you'll have all year long.
If you haven't PM'd me with your RSVP then you should do so ASAP since I have 27 people down and the numbers are limited.

Just an FYI, If anyone wants to bring a chair with them it would help out alot. I think I only have around 15 chairs or so...that is if you wanted to sit down.

Pray to whatever god you chose for good weather!!


----------



## Ciddian

Hey Hey, I picked up some plates, cups and knives/forks/spoons. Just FYI  Not 50 worth but I figure there will be lots there anyways too.

Going to get other goodies soon soon!


----------



## altcharacter

I have some plates and such left over from last year and tailgatting season as well. 

One thing I forgot was Ice!!!! I'll be able to borrow some bins from work to hold the drinks in but Ice is a precious commodity at a BBQ!!

Also, we might need juice boxes and treats for the kiddies if anyone wants to tackle that.


----------



## Ciddian

I can grab juices/snacks/yogurts/fruit tray

Let me know if you need ice when we get closer. Beer store is just a few away 

Anyone kids have special needs/allergies? My own kid is a little weird with some drinks out there. lol


----------



## aln

hey dave a bit of bad news on my end. i might be only able to drop by for a few hours since taking off work is a no go..even with 2 weeks notice he wont approve. If you still need someone to make potato salad though, i can drop it off!


----------



## J_T

aln said:


> hey dave a bit of bad news on my end. i might be only able to drop by for a few hours since taking off work is a no go..even with 2 weeks notice he wont approve. If you still need someone to make potato salad though, i can drop it off!


two weeks to practice.... Cough, COUGH, COUGH


----------



## aln

J_T said:


> two weeks to practice.... Cough, COUGH, COUGH


LOlllL JT well....


----------



## altcharacter

Just an FYI...I know 4 people who are calling in "sick" and 1 of those isn't even working....


----------



## aln

Well im still coming! Just havr work at 4 to like 12 at night...


----------



## teemee

Hi BBQ peeps,
If you want to swap frags at the bbq, please list what you have and want in the frag swap thread. I'm not bringing stuff if people don't want it...
And if any of you happen to be going to SUM in the next week, can someone pick up some of ken's awesome purple coral glue for me? I asked him for some when I was there recently and he forgot to put it in the bag. 
Please let me know if you can, so I don't end up with 10 of them 
thanks!


----------



## altcharacter

Sending out invites tomorrow morning. If you haven't PM'd me about coming, now is the time!!


----------



## moose

Can't wait to meet everyone....see you all soon.

In response to teemee's last post ...I don't have a lot to bring, a small rock with two purple mushrooms, a couple of small toadstool frags unmounted....and maybe a couple of small green monti cap pieces unmounted as well.

If anyone's interested in the above frags, reply back in teemee's frag swap post thread or pm me


----------



## LTPGuy

*Total Salt Virgin*

Please add this Salt Virgin to the list. Would like to meet and greet. I'll bring a 5L Keg of prechilled Heineken. Let me know if you need anything else. I can also come early to help.


----------



## teemee

Hey guys, just wanted to let you know that Jaypetro can't make the BBQ, but drove all the way from Pickering to drop off some awesome frags we can use as prizes for a game or raffle- esp for the newer reefers. Thanks jay!


----------



## JayPetro

No worries! Glad to help out, wish I could make it.

Pickerings not that far


----------



## thmh

JayPetro said:


> No worries! Glad to help out, wish I could make it.
> 
> Pickerings not that far


Noooo Jay, was hoping to see you there!

-Tony


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Hey guys, where is the frag swap post? I must be blind.


----------



## Flexin5

says it's going to rain on saturday  

do we have a back up plan or anything?


----------



## teemee

I read sunny on Saturday... Lets hope you're wrong!


----------



## Flexin5

i hope i'm wrong too! haha

btw i'm going to pick up a 24 case of coke and a 24 case of sprite. any other requests?


----------



## thmh

Flexin5 said:


> i hope i'm wrong too! haha
> 
> btw i'm going to pick up a 24 case of coke and a 24 case of sprite. any other requests?


Diet coke!

-Tony


----------



## Flexin5

thmh said:


> Diet coke!
> 
> -Tony


ok i'll pick up some diet aswell.


----------



## altcharacter

Let's cross our fingers, knock on wood, pray to whatever god you believe in that we don't have rain. As it looks, the weather channel is predicting 70% chance of rain with 1 hour of sunshine and a high of 16. I'm alright with that since it would still be a bit warm but I'll take what I can get. As long as it isn't raining hard I say we go with it...alcohol fixes everything!!!

I made some sausage tonight but it failed a bit, I'll have to make more tomorrow to ensure that everyone is happy. 

Also would like to make a plug for the raffle. It's a 12g custom made acrylic All-in-one system made by J_T. You just have to add a pump and drill a few holes and you'll have a tank that is the talk of the town and the forums!! Tickets will be $4 each or 3 for $10 so bring some cash if you want to win a awesome little setup!!!! I'm doing this raffle to get back a bit-o-cash that i've spent on this shindig. I don't mind doing it and I actually love having peeps over for a brew and a burger but it does cost a pretty penny to do.

Anyways...see you on saturday!!!


----------



## kamal

I am gutted I cannot make it! I hope you all have an awesome time  I am jealous!


----------



## teemee

NAFB has very kindly donated an Lps for our Lps fragging demo by mad jelly. Gtaa salties, please make sure to thank them next time you're in the store!
Dave, can you possibly pick this up?


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Still lost, where is the frag swap thread? Link please


----------



## TypeZERO

altcharacter said:


> Let's cross our fingers, knock on wood, pray to whatever god you believe in that we don't have rain. As it looks, the weather channel is predicting 70% chance of rain with 1 hour of sunshine and a high of 16. I'm alright with that since it would still be a bit warm but I'll take what I can get. As long as it isn't raining hard I say we go with it...alcohol fixes everything!!!


We can hide under your giant brisket


----------



## teemee

wiseguyphil said:


> Still lost, where is the frag swap thread? Link please


http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44646


----------



## LTPGuy

50seven said:


> A few people were asking for the specs on these...
> 
> http://www.sinoptics.com/bocp.asp?id=75
> 
> I'm ordering a couple for some buddies and thought to ask here as well. I'd need to know by Saturday night. Just send me a PM if you're interested.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


If you have any left, please bring me one.

Thank you.


----------



## Flexin5

i'm so looking foward to this!


----------



## altcharacter

Here we are, BBQ-eve and I've worked way too many house this week. What I can tell you is that I'm super excited to see everyone come tomorrow.

Last minute update:
Marg had talked to Ezra at NAFB and she had agreed to donate a colony for Tony and Long to demonstrate fragging. I got the chance to talk to Ezra today and tell her how happy we were with the donations for this year and last year.

Anyways we ended up getting a 10" green and neon orange chalice. It's sitting in my tank now in a bag being acclimated and hopefully the fragging goes well tomorrow.

Shindig starts at 1pm and should end around 4pm. See you all there!


----------



## teemee

Hi everyone, please make sure to thank all of our sponsors if not tomorrow, then when you see them. We've had some great donations that really make this event even better than just a BBQ with Dave's awesome cooking with your SW buddies  looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow, rain or shine!


----------



## Toofem

*1 more sleep!*

I bought my play sand today! Super stoked for bqq... Quinoa is made! Woot... Cya all tomorrow!


----------



## altcharacter

Can someone bring some drillbits to drill a hole. I'll be drilling my tank...possibly
Kevin!!!!


----------



## 50seven

altcharacter said:


> Can someone bring some drillbits to drill a hole. I'll be drilling my tank...possibly
> Kevin!!!!


I'll bring what I got. Though I make no promises that I'll be able to do the actual drilling. But I'll try.


----------



## disman_ca

I can't wait to see everyone and my 5 year old son is excited too.


----------



## altcharacter

You bring the bits, I'll do the drilling!


----------



## moose

I know it's a bit late but I will try to come a little earlier to help set up ....if that's ok... been so busy was hard to confirm that...until now


----------



## altcharacter

come anytime you want moose!!!


----------



## moose

Great I will see you tomorrow


----------



## peacocks

kind of last minute. i was planning to come here but i dont have my car available now since my mom took it to hamilton this morning without me knowing 

just wondering if anyone is coming from markham specifically mccowan and denisan if i can grab a ride with you. thanks a million!!!!


----------



## altcharacter

contact Flazky, he might be able to pick you up. If not, I might be able to pick you up.


----------



## peacocks

altcharacter said:


> contact Flazky, he might be able to pick you up. If not, I might be able to pick you up.


that would be awesome alt! im trying to talk to flaz in the fish chat no response so ill be waiting on what he says. if u can grab me please let me know. i dont drink so i wont be any troubles!


----------



## J_T

How did I end up judging a skimmate contest....

Congrats to thmh,


----------



## altcharacter

Alright, the cleaning is all done and the kids are getting a bath after a long day of running around. I would just like to say thank you to all the friends that came out and shared an awesome day with other hobbyists at my house. There was plenty of food and drinks to go around and it seems like everyone was pretty happy.

And to all.....

A gooooood night.


nighttime by relax142, on Flickr


----------



## Ciddian

Thanks everyone for coming out and to the sponsors! Huge thanks!  I know I disappeared into the house for a bit with the kiddos. lol I didn't get a chance to say goodbye.

Wonderful food and chatting! <3


----------



## fesso clown

We had a great time, thanks a million Dave and Family, you are all Rockstars! It was great to finally put some faces to avatars! Can't believe we won the raffle (Big Thanks to JT Acrylic for the donation) and now we have a new tank to fill. Frog fish? Mantis? Sea-horses? 
Jeff+Lindsay.


----------



## Toofem

*I didn't have any fun all all!*

Bahaha ok, I don't get out much with school over the last 3 yrs...

This was an amazing bbq... Loved doing the salinity contest, and ya get what ya get putting a noob who never used a refractometer b4 in charge! Haha

Used my new refractometer minutes after getting home! Hehehe

I didn't win anything, but a super great time spent with awesome peeps! The kids were all super!

Took away some rock - thanks Kevin!

The fragging was great 2 see! And added some special tankmates which I'm sure I'll be needing help keeping alive!

Thanks to Dave + Denise, all the sponsors, and all peeps who welcomed this noob into the gang!


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Thanks to our hosts! I enjoyed ever minute of it!

Great food, great people, great time!!! AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME!


----------



## Dax

Thanks for hosting Dave. Had a great time.


----------



## Flexin5

Thanks again Dave for having us, it was a great time and great food!


----------



## disman_ca

Thanks again Dave, my son and I had a great time.


----------



## altcharacter

Glad to have everyone here and very happy for the sponsors to help us out. Please remember the sponsors in the weeks coming up if you need anything. MOPS.ca was kind enough to give us that discount so please use it!!


----------



## explor3r

altcharacter said:


> Alright, the cleaning is all done and the kids are getting a bath after a long day of running around. I would just like to say thank you to all the friends that came out and shared an awesome day with other hobbyists at my house. There was plenty of food and drinks to go around and it seems like everyone was pretty happy.
> 
> And to all.....
> 
> A gooooood night.
> 
> 
> nighttime by relax142, on Flickr


Thanks Dave and Ciddian for organizing the BBQ it was great Im sure most of us had a great time, I remember last year we were like 8 to 10 people on it now look at this year we had lots of people which is great.
Post some pictures that you took


----------

